# NEXT VITAMINS AND TEAS



## Ondřej (Aug 21, 2010)

enjoy!


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Ondřej said:


> enjoy!


Great video. Also try taking fish oil and Vitamin B Complex. Hope it helps.

-Zach


----------

